# Ohio River Fishing at Racine.. Hybrid Striped Bass Tutorial



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I made a visit down to Racine on Friday and holy smokes were the fish hungry! The spring bite is in full bloom and the hybrids are waking up. I put together a nice little tutorial video for anyone to get into some awesome Ohio River action! Enjoy the live report and tight lines!! We have an amazing fishery in Ohio and the Ohio River is full of excellent opportunities especially for us bank anglers!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice video


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

ranger487 said:


> Nice video


Thank you! We had a blast they were hammering those creek chubs!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Always love seeing peoples' reaction when they see me catch one under a float!! The first trip I ever made to Racine, I think I caught a dozen smallies in your corner before I caught a wiper!! Love that river.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Floats on the river are highly underrated. Slip float with a creek chub/shiners can be really deadly just drifting with the current.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Absolutely deadly,,,,,,


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Daveo76 said:


> Always love seeing peoples' reaction when they see me catch one under a float!! The first trip I ever made to Racine, I think I caught a dozen smallies in your corner before I caught a wiper!! Love that river.


Those hybrids love suspending in those slack eddies! Racine is awesome


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Floats on the river are highly underrated. Slip float with a creek chub/shiners can be really deadly just drifting with the current.


Absolutely that's why I wanted to demonstrate the effectiveness of this technique!


----------

